# Depressed



## Paul b (Dec 14, 2016)

Been diagnosed 3 weeks I hate it!!!being hungry craving chocolate and sweets.  Don't want to go on like this. Cakes chocolate biscuits.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Paul and welcome to the forum. I know its easy to say but try not to get down about things. I missed chocolates and sweets at first but it gets better over time. I still have the occasional biscuit, but stop at 1 or 2 now rather than 7 or 8 that I used to have. After a while you will get used to what you can and cant eat.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 14, 2016)

Stitch is right Paul. Once you get your levels down to reasonable limits, you'll find you can tolerate the odd treat and enjoy it all the more for it being a treat. Don't think of it as being deprived, think of it as you making the conscious choice to save yourself from possible horrible complications. There's no cake, biscuit or chocolate on sale anywhere that's worth more than your eyesight! You'll get there but you need to come to terms with a changed way of eating.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Paul, depression is part of what we have to deal with.... Out of whack BG levels are a bitch on so many levels, however, once you het your levels under control then your moods will become so much more even.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello and welcome.  I'm newly diagnosed too, November, in fact I'm still in denial, but heyho. 

You need to get your cravings under control with a low carb eating routine, and have protein at each meal as high as is healthy to stop you feeling hungry. There's a lot of help to be had on this forum. I'm learning all the time.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 14, 2016)

If it's real 'clinical depression' then please consult your GP Paul but if you're just thoroughly hacked off and feeling hard done by then you will adapt. Believe me I've been there and visit it constantly. We all understand and find low carb alternatives. Try not to let yourself get hungry. Fill up with better choices and if all fails, have some dark chocolate (higher cocoa content the better) or an Options chocolate drink.

Trouble is the shops are just too full of naughty temptations at the moment!


----------



## Paul b (Dec 14, 2016)

Don't know what to eat.  Low carb and sugar free for diabetes, low protein as I get kidney stones. And llow fat coz I got to lose weight !!!!!


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 14, 2016)

Paul b said:


> Don't know what to eat. Low carb and sugar free for diabetes, low protein as I get kidney stones. And llow fat coz I got to lose weight !!!!!


I wouldn't stress out about it, this is not a sprint it's a marathon.... The thing is to keep evaluating yourself & adjusting your diet to suit your current needs. When I started I reduced my carb intake & ate wholewheat rice & pasta & managed to lose 20lb quite fast, A1c went from 88 to 50 in 4 months.... Last A1c (a year after the reading of 50) was 36.

My current diet cuts (most of the time) Bread, Rice, Pasta & starchy vegetables, replacing them with green leafy vegetables. You can start by reducing them & see where you go. Many of us really don't fear the fat as carbs are our enemy (for both BG and weight) it's a case of balancing your energy requirements (calories) to intake. Personally I don't count calories just carbs & have let the weight just fall off (currently 165lb & 6' tall from 220+lb)


----------

